# Okemo 12/13/09



## reefer (Dec 14, 2009)

Quick trip report to give Okemo a little love. Hit the annual "cares and shares" food drive with my son Mike and Chris "double eject" in tow. Wasn't expecting anything except getting out of the house and getting Mikes first day in. The $25.00 lift tickets were our motivation. We've been doing this event for the last eleven years.
Beautiful morning to get out. Did cruisers over to Jackson Gore and Solitude. Found best snow in the terrain park at top to then to under the Timberline Lift. Great natural to be skiing on.  Lapped that til' lunch.
Snowing hard after lunch. Mike quit at 1:30. Found a small bump field. Lapped that a few times. Picked up about 3 inches from 1:00 to 4:00 when we quit. Was getting better every run.
Best skiing I've done at Okemo this early in the year. They let some bumps form on a section of trail, and they gave us some natty to ski on. Again not the most challenging day, but a very good ski day for this early. Crowds really weren't bad at all. Nice snow along the edges everywhere, and the groomers were pretty nice.
Picture of Mike at the summit (obviously early in the day), the bump field, and a cruiser for good measure.
And a couple unedited low quality vids taken with my camera. Damn Chris forgot his camera.


----------



## reefer (Dec 14, 2009)

The "B" movies


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice!

Whats that "dinging" sound in the background?


----------



## reefer (Dec 14, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Nice!
> 
> Whats that "dinging" sound in the background?



My cheap camera makes that noise. Really don't know what it is. Told you they were "B", maybe even "C" movies........................


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 14, 2009)

reefer said:


> My cheap camera makes that noise. Really don't know what it is. Told you they were "B", maybe even "C" movies........................



oh - funny.

I thought you had a small cowbell that was flapping in the breeze...


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 14, 2009)

good to see okemo getting some love


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks pretty damn good to me.

Is that the same dude that was skiing with you the time I skied at MRG with you?


----------



## reefer (Dec 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Looks pretty damn good to me.
> 
> Is that the same dude that was skiing with you the time I skied at MRG with you?



Yes it is...........


----------



## tequiladoug (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice, I was there with 2 friends and we did the $25 deal too. We had fun, and it sounds like our favorite runs were the same as yours.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2009)

reefer said:


> Yes it is...........



I thought so, judging by his pole planting style.  Seemed like a cool dude IIRC, hopefully we can hook up for some more turns again this year!


----------



## powbmps (Dec 14, 2009)

Those bumps don't look too bad.


----------



## reefer (Dec 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought so, judging by his pole planting style.  Seemed like a cool dude IIRC, hopefully we can hook up for some more turns again this year!



You calll that style?...................he'll be part of my entourage at Sugarloaf.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2009)

reefer said:


> You calll that style?...................he'll be part of my entourage at Sugarloaf.



It's a style... of sorts... 

See you guys at the Loaf, if not sooner!


----------



## reefer (Dec 14, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Those bumps don't look too bad.



Bumps weren't great but I don't practice them much so they were good for my out-of-shape ass. Just the fact I didn't have to ski hard packed groomers constantly was a plus. You could have skied those bumps backwards.....................................


----------



## amf (Dec 16, 2009)

reefer said:


> .... Just the fact I didn't have to ski hard packed groomers constantly was a plus. .....



Amen to that! I was there too, and Timberline was such a treat.  I'm not one for moguls, but I love skiing thin cover in soft snow. Is that weird or what?  World Cup on the other side of the hill was in good shape too.


----------

